# The Government gives Flipkart and Amazon the finger



## mobo (Feb 1, 2019)

Amazon and Walmart threatened by India ecommerce rules - CNN

We heard about it in December, but looks like the trigger has been pulled. I can not find a single listing on Amazon by Cloudtail or Appario.

The new rules mean:


The 'E-tailers' can't sell their own brands(goodbye AmazonBasics)
They can't be exclusive sellers of any brand(like OnePlus on Amazon)
Sellers are not allowed to procure more than 25% of the stock they sell from the wholesale arm of the 'e-tailers'

Now will we bash the government? Or is this a great move to protect our neighbourhood shopkeepers?

Lets hear the arguments about monopoly and free-market economies.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 1, 2019)

Old news. But these corps will figure something out. Discounts might get less though.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 1, 2019)

This is the reason why good things never last long in this godforsaken country!


----------



## Gollum (Feb 1, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> This is the reason why good things never last long in this godforsaken country!



I Can't agree more with you on this.
When will we see acchee din?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 1, 2019)

The only country in the world where left(congress & others) & right(bjp) both agree on one thing: "faaren companies are big bad wolves who will make us Gulaams again aka east india company style"


----------



## billubakra (Feb 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> The only country in the world where left(congress & others) & right(bjp) both agree on one thing: "faaren companies are big bad wolves who will make us Gulaams again aka east india company style"



And yet they suck their murgaas.
The impact has started, Amazon's super value day sale, the monthly sale is nowhere to be found, I had to buy tons of stuff. Chutiya sarkaar.
I am sure after the elections the rules will be "eased" they have done this just to get votes of the people connected to the Brick and mortar industry.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2019)

So this is the reason perhaps why the listing of something from Amazon which I wanted to buy suddenly disappeared from CloudTail and instead I had to buy it from some "Sigma Online". It was selling until yesterday!
I also couldn't find the product for around Rs 3k and instead had to buy for Rs 3.5k today.

The product for reference: *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B0119ROQXY/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Flash (Feb 1, 2019)

So no more Flipkart Big Billion Sale & Amazon Great Indian sale this year?


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 1, 2019)

Wished the service quality of third party sellers didn't suck so much. From what I have seen third party sellers only sell on Amazon to get rid of their very old stock. They don't sell to sell.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 1, 2019)

this is extremely annoying-all listings for cloudtail and appario retail seem to have disappeared from amazon,and so have all amazonbasics items,i couldn't find them either....Amazon and FK were doing a great job in India and were offering quality goods at affordable prices-for instance i bought an external 2tb hdd from amazon last month for only 5.2k( from cloudtail)-had i bought it from some retail outlet in my area,it would have costed me 6k or more!


The reason i preferred buying online was that for the most part,the customer service offered by these companies was far superior as compared to that of any brick and mortar store,most of whom happen to be deceitful by nature and refuse to extend any courtesy or offer any service to the customer once they have sold off a product-should any problems arise,they either try to brush it aside completely or ask the concerned person to take up the issue with the company's service center.The 10-30 day return window offered by these online retailers for most purchases was something these physical stores could never keep up with,and thus their businesses seemed to have been hit really hard-and i,for one was really glad to see these vile shopkeepers suffer!

I was thinking of buying a new smartphone and a cheap hdtv later this year-but with the advent of these new draconian laws,my plans have been completely derailed.


If this trend keeps up,it wont be surprising if amazon and fk are forced to shut shop in the not too distant future-will there never be anything good for a change in this damned and accursed nation?! The hell with the scoundrel ministers responsible for this!!


----------



## mobo (Feb 2, 2019)

So I read the guidelines from the government, and if they are to be followed to the letter, then even 'flipkart assured' and 'fulfilled by amazon' is forbidden! All items must be seller fulfilled! We all know how that goes..

Edit: As is often the case, everything is in a very broad language, and will interpreted to suit the whims of the politicians.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> So no more Flipkart Big Billion Sale & Amazon Great Indian sale this year?


They will be back maybe after hiring a good law firm or maybe after paying donation to the ruling party. If not then they will definitely be back after elections.


quicky008 said:


> this is extremely annoying-all listings for cloudtail and appario retail seem to have disappeared from amazon,and so have all amazonbasics items,i couldn't find them either....Amazon and FK were doing a great job in India and were offering quality goods at affordable prices-for instance i bought an external 2tb hdd from amazon last month for only 5.2k( from cloudtail)-had i bought it from some retail outlet in my area,it would have costed me 6k or more!
> 
> 
> The reason i preferred buying online was that for the most part,the customer service offered by these companies was far superior as compared to that of any brick and mortar store,most of whom happen to be deceitful by nature and refuse to extend any courtesy or offer any service to the customer once they have sold off a product-should any problems arise,they either try to brush it aside completely or ask the concerned person to take up the issue with the company's service center.The 10-30 day return window offered by these online retailers for most purchases was something these physical stores could never keep up with,and thus their businesses seemed to have been hit really hard-and i,for one was really glad to see these vile shopkeepers suffer!
> ...


+1
Fuddu sarkar wants to turn Amazon into eBay and I think you know how that site was, better than us all.

*www.xda-developers.com/india-ecommerce-ends-exclusivity-smartphones/

I really doubt how Samsung will be able to sell its M series phones now.


mobo said:


> So I read the guidelines from the government, and if they are to be followed to the letter, then even 'flipkart assured' and 'fulfilled by amazon' is forbidden! All items must be seller fulfilled! We all know how that goes..
> 
> Edit: As is often the case, everything is in a very broad language, and will interpreted to suit the whims of the politicians.


Election time, donation time. Whosoever pays them more might be able to bend the laws as per their own wish.


Reliance is also coming into the e-commerce sector this year. Are these rules to help the guy who is ruling India? I cam bet on that.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2019)

No more monthly Pantry sale now, which use to happen during the first week of every month! That's a bummer, since I just started to use it since a couple of months.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 3, 2019)

Vyom said:


> No more monthly Pantry sale now, which use to happen during the first week of every month! That's a bummer, since I just started to use it since a couple of months.


The government was getting tax, gst to be precise, when I bought say even a pen from Amazon when they raised the bill. They were also getting gst from the courier company. Now I highly doubt even after discount some shopkeeper will raise a bill for the same pen. So, its a revenue loss but this is politics.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 3, 2019)

Amazon, Walmart shares hit after India bans thousands of products


----------



## Vyom (Feb 3, 2019)

So Mr Modi listens to all the shopkeepers but not general public who are actual consumers? Who will tell goverment the pathetic ways these shopkeepers treat consumers? I want to know do these shopkeepers actively make their family members deny the usage of any ecommerce sites?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 3, 2019)

Vyom said:


> So Mr Modi listens to all the shopkeepers but not general public who are actual consumers? Who will tell goverment the pathetic ways these shopkeepers treat consumers? I want to know do these shopkeepers actively make their family members deny the usage of any ecommerce sites?


To be precise he is not listening to shopkeepers but those "swadeshi organizations" who are afraid that amazon/walmart/any big foreign co. will "enslave India aka east India company style" by using their "superior technology/standards/brain power" because as well all know it is better to pursue vedic sciences exceeding modern science to create next pushpak vimaan by the end of kalyuga a few thousands(or billions depending on whom you ask) years from now instead of getting diverted to deal with issues of foreign co using modern technology in a better way.

In summary it is like this  :


----------



## mobo (Feb 3, 2019)

The shopkeepers formed a union and exerted pressure on the government. Bottom line is, the common man is too busy surviving in this crap storm to put forth a real protest.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 3, 2019)

Source?

But honestly, this is a really asinine regulation. I am having trouble understanding how this will benefit the govt. This just seems like something they are doing to spite ecommerce sites.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 3, 2019)

Amazon and Walmart threatened by India ecommerce rules - CNN
Amazon, Walmart reel as new Indian norms plunge market into chaos
Amazon, Walmart lose over $50 billion in market value after e-tail policy change - Times of India


----------



## shreeux (Feb 3, 2019)

Amazon Pantry: FDI In E-Commerce Rules Derail Amazon’s Grocery Push

Read more at: Amazon Pantry: FDI In E-Commerce Rules Derail Amazon’s Grocery Push
Copyright © BloombergQuint


----------



## OrrBitt (Feb 3, 2019)

mobo said:


> I can not find a single listing on Amazon by Cloudtail or Appario.



This is the Appario Retail seller page:

Amazon.in Seller Profile: Appario Retail Private Ltd

And this is its Storefront:

*www.amazon.in/s?marketplaceID=A21TJRUUN4KGV&me=A14CZOWI0VEHLG&merchant=A14CZOWI0VEHLG

When I opened a few of the products, the sellers were always other ones, and not Appario.

So what happens to products that we have bought from Appario? Are they still bound by the terms they offered before this rule came into effect?



quicky008 said:


> ... i bought an external 2tb hdd from amazon last month for only 5.2k( from cloudtail)-had i bought it from some retail outlet in my area,it would have costed me 6k or more!



Same here. Hope you registered the HDD on the manufacturer's website.



mobo said:


> So I read the guidelines from the government, and if they are to be followed to the letter, then even 'flipkart assured' and 'fulfilled by amazon' is forbidden! All items must be seller fulfilled! We all know how that goes..



Hope that stays, because if Amazon fulfilled or Flipkart assured is scrapped, then I'm not buying anymore!

What about the 10% instant discount by paying by card, will it also be scrapped?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Amazon and Walmart threatened by India ecommerce rules - CNN
> Amazon, Walmart reel as new Indian norms plunge market into chaos
> Amazon, Walmart lose over $50 billion in market value after e-tail policy change - Times of India


My only guess is that they are doing this to appease the brick & mortar store wallas.
They will surely change this after the elections.
You will remember my words then.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 3, 2019)

Now E-commerce people's asking for extension... Let's See...!!!


----------



## billubakra (Feb 4, 2019)

Seems that I was right, this has been done so that the real person who is running this country can enter this space
Why Reliance Mukesh Ambani e-commerce move is nothing like Birla, Tata, Godrej past experiments - The Financial Express


----------



## billubakra (Feb 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> To be precise he is not listening to shopkeepers but those "swadeshi organizations" who are afraid that amazon/walmart/any big foreign co. will "enslave India aka east India company style" by using their "superior technology/standards/brain power" because as well all know it is better to pursue vedic sciences exceeding modern science to create next pushpak vimaan by the end of kalyuga a few thousands(or billions depending on whom you ask) years from now instead of getting diverted to deal with issues of foreign co using modern technology in a better way.
> 
> In summary it is like this  :
> View attachment 17853
> ...



I would like to correct you a little here, all India retailer/wholesaler etc. associations were pressuring this fuddu sarkar to make a rule so that these e-commerce websites stop giving so much discount's. They are protesting since 2014 only. We all know the reason behind the timing of implementing this. No Swadeshi shit here.

Offtopic- Anna Hazare is fasting in his town aa the Lokpal thing hasn't been implemented despite assurances. He is not allowed to do the same in the capital. Mainstream media suck bjp's balls so they won't cover it much. Anna wrote a letter to pmo about the same again and he got a reply received, thanks.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 4, 2019)

OrrBitt said:


> This is the Appario Retail seller page:
> 
> Amazon.in Seller Profile: Appario Retail Private Ltd
> 
> ...


Don't worry the warranty/registration cannot be denied as long as you have the invoice. Amazon isn't going anywhere.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 4, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Now E-commerce people's asking for extension... Let's See...!!!


Source?


----------



## billubakra (Feb 4, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> My only guess is that they are doing this to appease the brick & mortar store wallas.
> They will surely change this after the elections.
> You will remember my words then.



In some other thread you were taking side of this government. My question vakil sahab, how can you trust a government which is doing all this for votes?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2019)

billubakra said:


> I would like to correct you a little here, all India retailer/wholesaler etc. associations were pressuring this fuddu sarkar to make a rule so that these e-commerce websites stop giving so much discount's. They are protesting since 2014 only. We all know the reason behind the timing of implementing this. No Swadeshi shit here.


Trust me,it is there.Congress may ignore for once a similar issue with swadeshi backing but not bjp.
Flipkart acquisition: Swadeshi Jagran Manch slams Walmart’s ‘back-door entry’ into Indian retail sector
RSS-affiliated Swadeshi Jagran Manch slams Modi govt over 100 per cent FDI in retail
RSS wing opposes govt’s move to ease FDI rules


----------



## billubakra (Feb 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Trust me,it is there.Congress may ignore for once a similar issue with swadeshi backing but not bjp.
> Flipkart acquisition: Swadeshi Jagran Manch slams Walmart’s ‘back-door entry’ into Indian retail sector
> RSS-affiliated Swadeshi Jagran Manch slams Modi govt over 100 per cent FDI in retail
> RSS wing opposes govt’s move to ease FDI rules


Whatever rss says, bjp will always say yes to them, remember Mandir vahi banayenge? They are portraying that they are emphasizing on Swadeshi shit whereas it was those association's who pressurised them. Congress, bjp etc are all one behind the curtain.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Whatever rss says, bjp will always say yes to them, remember Mandir vahi banayenge? They are portraying that they are emphasizing on Swadeshi shit whereas it was those association's who pressurised them. Congress, bjp etc are all one behind the curtain.


The only thing bjp & congress agree on along with all other parties in India except this party Swarna Bharat Party-Role of government in a free society is that foreign companies are always bad/businessmen are all evil/people prefer doles handed out by govt instead of providing job opportunities. If by some miracle this party comes to power & sticks to its manifesto then it will privatize 90% of current govt held organizations/areas(expect to see walmart stores US style in all major Indian cities then among many other things).


----------



## billubakra (Feb 4, 2019)

Amazon India | FDI rules: Amazon plans wholesale makeover to become ecommerce FDI compliant

If this goes into play then reputed non-Amazon/fk sellers will be kings.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 4, 2019)

is there any chance that amazon may start  offering its wide array of amazonbasics items at their indian site in the foreseeable future?

I wonder how they are planning to accomplish the upcoming sales of the galaxy m series phones,given that the new rules have essentially forbidden them from selling any exclusive items(as far as i've heard).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2019)

^^You have to wait for these companies to come up with some loophole to bypass these restrictions.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^You have to wait for these companies to come up with some loophole to bypass these restrictions.


But that Samsung M phone thing is still confusing. What I think they might do is, make it non-exclusive to Amazon i.e. sell it on offline stores too.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2019)

Looks like goverment's new policy might impact FK more:
Walmart May Exit Flipkart As Tough New FDI Rules Bite: Morgan Stanley


----------



## billubakra (Feb 6, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Looks like goverment's new policy might impact FK more:
> Walmart May Exit Flipkart As Tough New FDI Rules Bite: Morgan Stanley


Walmart will never disinvest as it would lead straight to loss+brand image and what not. The reason why Amazon and FK haven't approached the higher courts is because this government is repeating in the coming elections and they wouldn't want to mess with them.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Walmart will never disinvest as it would lead straight to loss+brand image and what not. The reason why Amazon and FK haven't approached the higher courts is because this government is repeating in the coming elections and they wouldn't want to mess with them.


Is the government really going to repeat after this obnoxious thing that they did!?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 6, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Is the government really going to repeat after this obnoxious thing that they did!?


I think he meant same govt coming back to power in which case it is not advisable to have bad relations with it.

If you meant how this govt can come back to power after doing such a thing(aka the new e-commerce rules) then it is not even worth mentioning in scheme of grand scene of Indian politics.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 6, 2019)

The worst part is the common man is oblivious about the impact of this.. They think, that this aggressive push against amazon and helping local vendors is in everyone's best interest..
Just read Times Of India website comments, people are blind with deshbhakti there.. toxic cesspool..
There is a reason amazon/FK replaced local brick store, its convenience + good customer service, not necessarily good prices..
Same reason why local auto wallahs + cab drivers went kaput after uber / ola emerged.. The government is still living in 90s, its damn sad. Local vendors will do price gouging, rude behaviour, straight up GST scam, still the  common institutionalized man will say..  such bjp gud, much promote local vendors, so wow...
Despite the countless scams amazon has faced by pathetic losers who order stuff and say it wasnt delivered, they were still trying to capture the market place and still have good customer service + return policy (appario and cloudtail), damn gobermint ruined everything..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 6, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> damn *gobermint* ruined everything..


----------



## mobo (Feb 7, 2019)

OK so something has changed. Cloudtail and Appario are back in action, although it seems that Appario is selling a subset of its previous inventory.
Vyom's Drilling machine is at 3.5k by Cloudtail, but a couple of other products that I have had my eye on are back at their regular Cloudtail prices.



Nerevarine said:


> The worst part is the common man is oblivious about the impact of this.. They think, that this aggressive push against amazon and helping local vendors is in everyone's best interest..
> Just read Times Of India website comments, people are blind with deshbhakti there.. toxic cesspool..
> There is a reason amazon/FK replaced local brick store, its convenience + good customer service, not necessarily good prices..
> Same reason why local auto wallahs + cab drivers went kaput after uber / ola emerged.. The government is still living in 90s, its damn sad. Local vendors will do price gouging, rude behaviour, straight up GST scam, still the  common institutionalized man will say..  such bjp gud, much promote local vendors, so wow...
> Despite the countless scams amazon has faced by pathetic losers who order stuff and say it wasnt delivered, they were still trying to capture the market place and still have good customer service + return policy (appario and cloudtail), damn gobermint ruined everything..



This is so true. There are some brick-and-mortar stores that I swear by, and it's all because of their service. We all pay more for Cloudtail don't we, even if a seller-fulfilled price is cheaper.
There is not a single shop that I like buying from that seems much affected by the online-marketplace. The union-forming people are just being lazy when it comes to running a business.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 7, 2019)

mobo said:


> OK so something has changed. Cloudtail and Appario are back in action, although it seems that Appario is selling a subset of its previous inventory.
> Vyom's Drilling machine is at 3.5k by Cloudtail, but a couple of other products that I have had my eye on are back at their regular Cloudtail prices.


Thank goodness for that, or I would have been really pissed. 
So Cloudtail is back! Maybe now registered as a non Amazon seller. Good work so far Amazon!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 7, 2019)

Cloudtail is joint venture of amazon with narayana krishnamurthi(infosys founder) & Appario Retail is JV of amazon with patni group.All amazon need to do is sell their stake to them so that they become 100% owners & these new rules won't apply to them.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Cloudtail is joint venture of amazon with narayana krishnamurthi(infosys founder) & Appario Retail is JV of amazon with patni group.All amazon need to do is sell their stake to them so that they become 100% owners & these new rules won't apply to them.


Amazon: Key Amazon seller Cloudtail returns in a new avatar


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 7, 2019)

As expected,amazon decreased their stake & now rule doesn't apply to these sellers anymore.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> As expected,amazon decreased their stake & now rule doesn't apply to these sellers anymore.



No issues... Again they comes with offers, Great Indian Sale,


----------



## billubakra (Feb 7, 2019)

shreeux said:


> No issues... Again they comes with offers, Great Indian Sale,


Take that modi sarkar.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> As expected,amazon decreased their stake & now rule doesn't apply to these sellers anymore.


Cloudtail will also sell on snapdeal, on their own website etc. but not on fk. But their sales will be higher on Amazon only.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 7, 2019)

Its scary to think how big corporations can find a way to push their company ahead, which while currently we are getting benefited from, it's us only who will cry foul if it's used against us.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 7, 2019)

products from appario retail have already started appearing on amazon-if only they could find a way to offer their amazon basics line of products once again,it would have been really good.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 8, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Its scary to think how big corporations can find a way to push their company ahead, which while currently we are getting benefited from, it's us only who will cry foul if it's used against us.


Money talks Brother in one way or the other.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> products from appario retail have already started appearing on amazon-if only they could find a way to offer their amazon basics line of products once again,it would have been really good.


They will find a way for that too,may be rename the brand & again give controlling stake to Cloudtail/appario/some new company with Indian board.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 9, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> They will find a way for that too,may be rename the brand & again give controlling stake to Cloudtail/appario/some new company with Indian board.


No need of renaming. I can sell whitestar brand of laptops well that's if you don't sue me. Just a matter of time and all products will be back, discount might take a hit though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 9, 2019)

billubakra said:


> No need of renaming. I can sell whitestar brand of laptops well that's if you don't sue me. Just a matter of time and all products will be back, discount might take a hit though.


Well amazon is one of the world's biggest brand & they can't have "amazon basic" selling on amazon India site under a company which they do not control(kind of like virat kohli wearing team India logo but playing under XYZ inc management of some foreign country).


----------



## billubakra (Feb 9, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Well amazon is one of the world's biggest brand & they can't have "amazon basic" selling on amazon India site under a company which they do not control(kind of like virat kohli wearing team India logo but playing under XYZ inc management of some foreign country).


Maybe, maybe not. Let's see. I hope the discounts are not decreased.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 11, 2019)

Most of the listings are back, discounts not the same as before but still the difference can be ignored. Waiting for Amazon Basics.
Dear vote hungry government,
F you.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 11, 2019)

Well, Pantry is back!

They found some loophole for sure.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 11, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Dear vote hungry government


Press F to pay respects. F.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> Well, Pantry is back!
> 
> They found some loophole for sure.



The loophole was always there and it was kept intentionally


----------



## billubakra (Mar 12, 2019)

And the loophole for this inititaes in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1....Initiating


----------



## shreeux (Mar 12, 2019)

billubakra said:


> And the loophole for this inititaes in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1....Initiating
> 
> View attachment 17927



Unable to Read Hindi...Any simple Translate with few words


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 12, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Unable to Read Hindi...Any simple Translate with few words


Amazon drops products from its desi Global Store - Times of India


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2019)

personally not seeing any difference. May be it's just me but I think amazon has came back with full force.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 28, 2019)

topgear said:


> personally not seeing any difference. May be it's just me but I think amazon has came back with full force.


Only difference in global store,amazon lowered its stake in cloudtail/appario to become a minority shareholder while letting its Indian partners become majority shareholders thus bypassing the new e-commerce restrictions. Of course this couldn't be done for global store because that was 100% amazon.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 2, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> by using their "superior technology/standards/brain power" because as well all know it is better to pursue vedic sciences exceeding modern science to create next pushpak vimaan by the end of kalyuga a few thousands(or billions depending on whom you ask) years from now instead of getting diverted to deal with issues of foreign co using modern technology in a better way.


you know what, if you cant compete, then START DYING.


Spoiler



**** the vedas **** ayurveda,


 where were the vedas and puranas when our cvntry was getting rammed by white power?
these "ancient india" lovers piss me off.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 2, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> damn gobermint ruined everything..


it is LITERALLY minting gobar rn.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Only difference in global store,amazon lowered its stake in cloudtail/appario to become a minority shareholder while letting its Indian partners become majority shareholders thus bypassing the new e-commerce restrictions. Of course this couldn't be done for global store because that was 100% amazon.


For the global stores they could have created a jv with some Indian corp but I think they want their full control there.


----------

